# Excellent package



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

We received the membership pack today thanks very much. The TTOC badge & window stickers have already been put on the car, but I must congratulate all involved in the production of the magazine. It's really first class & certainly of a better quality in both production & content, than many other magazines produced by Owners' clubs that I have seen. Diane & I look forward to meeting as many people as we can in this coming season of events, starting with the IOM trip. Thanks again, and look forward to seeing you all soon.

Cheers
Grahame & Diane Clayton


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Glad you like it Grahame

See you in April on the IOM trip 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Service with a smile


----------

